# Preseason Game #3: Official Houston @ San Antonio GAME THREAD. 10/15. 7:30 CST



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Rockets @ Spurs in pre-season play. Stromile Swift makes his debut while Yao sits out (Toe nail). 7:30 CST 10/15

Starters for Houston: Mutombo/Howard/McGrady/Wesley/Head

Starters for SAS: Nesterovic/Duncan/Barry/Finley/Parker


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

so yao isnt going to play at all tonight?
what is the starting line-up?


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Apparently Yao's toe-nails are falling out. Weird!

Swift is definitely looking like a finisher, and looked like he had some touch on that jumper. Damn that finish in the paint was pretty.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

swifft!! that block was nasty. 

moochie over dribbling as usual.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

oh man T-Mac got hurt.... he's in pain. I hope this is nothing big


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Wesley is 2-14 from the field in the preseason.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Looks like Lu struggled a bit tonight.. 33 min.. 2-7 (2-3 at 3), 4 boards, 3 dimes, 3 turnovers, 2 fouls.. On the other hand was he guarding Parker? If so that's kinda interesting..


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

is t-mac ok

i heard he went down


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

smithys1510 said:


> is t-mac ok
> 
> i heard he went down


 He is fine. Here is an exceprt from today's chron.

McGrady not hurt
Rockets forward Tracy McGrady left Saturday's game late in the first half after he tried to draw a charge on Spurs rookie Sharrod Ford.

Ford's right knee caught McGrady in the abdomen. After spending several minutes on the floor, McGrady went to the locker room.

The Rockets said he could have played in the second half. McGrady had 21 points on 7-of-11 shooting, with three assists in 18 minutes.

"It's good," McGrady said. "I got the wind knocked out of me. I got a little nauseous. Coach knew I was cool. He just decided to sit me down."

Rockets center Yao Ming sat out Saturday's game because of soreness after the toenail fell off his left big toe Friday.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Stro was awesome last night i have been waiting forever to send Mr. MVP's stuff right back at him. With stro that looks like a possibilty now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Deke + Stro = block party. 

So far so good this pre-season, liking everything I'm seeing so far.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Swift got 2 blocks on Duncan, one on a jumper.

But in the 2nd half he got blocked by Sean Marks like 3 times, I didn't like that.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

why rafer didnt play at all?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I know its only preseason and theres only been three games but, the rockets have the best record in the entire league. Plus JVG said that what you see in the preseason is much like what you will see in the regular season. Im very impressed.


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

Hmm not necessarily. I heard the Spurs went 0-7 last preseason and they won the championship


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Eduardo said:


> Hmm not necessarily. I heard the Spurs went 0-7 last preseason and they won the championship



You heard wrong. They were 4-3.


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

didn't jvg say (before pre-season started) something like no team with a losing record in pre-season has won a championship? i could be wrong.


----------

